# FS adult tropheus duboisi yellow band maswa PRICE DROP



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

I want sell my tropheus duboisi yellow band maswa, 4" ask for PRICE DROP $30

and he is in my tank for 2 years from 1". domanial fish in my tank. great shape.

pic (the biggest one from the bottom of the pic)









and i may consider sell 2 or 3 male ilangi too. (same size)

thanks


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Yo evan check out my new collection! Theyre freakin' insane! I fell inlove man


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

How many r u selling of the tropheus duboisi?


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

actually only one.


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

chixclids said:


> Yo evan check out my new collection! Theyre freakin' insane! I fell inlove man


you get any pic? i want see them haha


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Watch the vid even better


----------



## chixclids (May 21, 2012)

Watch the vid even better


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

chixclids said:


> Watch the vid even better


oh man. that looks awesome!


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

free bump price drop to $30


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

bump bump


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi

Just wondering by buying just one from you and adding just one into my existing tropheus group, will the existing group accept it or kill it?

Thanks


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

ninez said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wondering by buying just one from you and adding just one into my existing tropheus group, will the existing group accept it or kill it?
> 
> Thanks


kill it .


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

kill it......wait , you have dubosi? you never told me. however. if you r talking about your demisoni, i would say he will be alright. the color is so far from the competition that the dominant demisoni wont bother it in my experience. i have had a big male thickskin in with my colony that fell out of the breeder box into their tank and he is fine. I also put in 4 fish i got from tom that r malawi's I think and they pay them no mind so if that is the case should be ok. slip him in in the dark and feed them. just my opinion.


----------



## Tequilla (Nov 18, 2011)

Two years ago another member give me one adult tropheus duboisi yellow band & within 9 months time I noticed that he either damaged my other Adult African Cichlids or killed them; No wonder he was given to me, so I too give him up for FREE.

You should keep him in your set up, otherwise his not going to be happy in any other Aquarium unless his placed inside his own Aquarium all by himself.

I do agree that his a gorgeous fish, but his a devil.

Since than I bought 10 fry tropheus duboisi yellow band & they are all doing just fine inside my 125g all African Cichlids set up.

Anyone that had experience with Troupheus agrees with me to NOT add a "single Adul Troupheus" to any set up as there will be always problems.

All the members should know this important information before they decide to take him as its only fair, otherwise no one likes to add an evil fish into their set-up just to find out the hard way.


----------

